# I need to level my yard



## cajunautoxer (Aug 10, 2011)

So I have some low spots in my yard and is there a certain time I should add the sand? I'm thinking sometime next month after the grass starts to grow.


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

That is what I would recommend.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

use topsoil instead of sand


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> use topsoil instead of sand


Yep.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

I would use a clay based soil it wont wash away in heavy rains, like sand or top soil will.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Used a sand compost mix ...it was not the clay based....it worked real well after the city of Houston F'd It with ruts and holes, putting in a new water line.

I have used all there mentioned above

The clay based did not do well.... And I had to ammend it with top dressing compost over two seasons.

The top soil had a ton of weed seeds, and killed the existing grass.... 

The trick with the sand compost was to keep the grass tall when did it.... And put no more than 3" at a time..... It will settle and the top of the blades of grass will give is sunlight....

Unless it's on a river bank you won't need to worry about it washing away.....

Also feed your lawn prior to putting it down ....I will help the grass to recover quicker....and deeper roots....


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a good analysis, Muddskipper.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Muddskipper said:


> Used a sand compost mix ...it was not the clay based....it worked real well after the city of Houston F'd It with ruts and holes, putting in a new water line.
> 
> I have used all there mentioned above
> 
> ...


Where did you get the sand compost mix at? The dirt yard i go to only has a garden compost mix. I think that might be too mulch like, or is that the same thing?


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

Garden mix should be good and shouldn't contain clay. DO NOT use clay


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Clay will get very not in the summer and grasses dry our and die. If you do use clay always put a 4-6 inch topsoil over it.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I think it was the Divot Mix from Natureway Resource

http://www.natureswayresources.com/products.html#B20


----------

